# readLine() liest nur jede 2. Zeile



## sebble (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem, und zwar liest mein programm nur jede 2. Zeile. Habe hier im Forum schon einen Post gefunden zu dem Thema, der hat mir allerdings nicht weitergeholfen. Folgender Code:

```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;

public class EditorLoad {
    private Datei datei;
    private String content = "";
    private boolean fertig = false;
	public Datei ladeDatei(String dateiname) throws IOException, FileNotFoundException{
		datei = new Datei();
		datei.setDateiname(dateiname);
		File file = new File(dateiname);
		if(file.exists()){
		BufferedReader leser = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(file));
		
		String zeile;
		while((zeile = leser.readLine())!= null){
			content = content + leser.readLine() + "\r\n";
		}
		datei.setInhalt(content);
		leser.close();}
		else{
			System.out.println("Fehler: Datei \"" + dateiname + "\" wurde nicht gefunden!");
		}
		return datei;
	}
}
```

eingelesen wird eine .txt Datei.

mfg, sebble


----------



## Schandro (10. Sep 2009)

bei jeden Schleifendurchlauf wird die Methode leser.readLine(); 2X aufgerufen. Deswegen wird das, was jeweils beim ersten Aufruf gelesen wurde, weggeworfen. Benutz statt den 2. Aufruf der Methode leser.readLine(); den String _zeile_ (den du interresanterweise bereits gecodet hast)


----------



## sebble (10. Sep 2009)

funktioniert, super danke


----------



## diggaa1984 (10. Sep 2009)

je nachdem wieviel du da einliest wäre ein StringBuilder besser statt des 
	
	
	
	





```
String content
```
.


----------

